# Question about repirator



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I ordered the 3M 7500 Series Half Facepiece Respirator. I'm use to storing disposable mask in a zip lock bag, will this work for the 7500?

Thanks


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Never mind.

https://sbms.bnl.gov/sbmsearch/subjarea/119/119_Pro3.cfm


----------

